# bc43 slow when connect to internet

## megacyber

Hello,

I've follow this to install Broadcom driver

 *Quote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

 

and this to install wpa_supplicant

 *Quote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

 

Everything work fine until I connect to the Internet. when I go to google.com (or any websites) it take really long time to load( or maybe it doesn't even load) even I ping it still take a lot of time

I guess the problem is DNS so I add 

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 208.67.220.220
> 
> nameserver 208.67.222.222 

 

to /etc/resolv.conf.head but there's nothing change

and then I found this 

 *Quote:*   

> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

 

so I thing b43 does fully support my wireless card 

this is my lspci -vnn -d 14e4:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

I have no idea what im going to do

Maybe I have to reinstall b43-firmware again

could anybody help me?  :Sad: 

----------

## 188562

As say b43 and b43legacy -> Not working yet

 *Quote:*   

> Not working yet
> 
>  Interference mitigation.
> 
>  HT
> ...

 

so yee

----------

## megacyber

i just hope there will be a solution to make it work better  :Sad: 

----------

